# Found pigeon w/head trauma, can't stand, falls over - NYC



## preznikov (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello, I'm in NYC. Found a pigeon with a small head wound. Looks like an adult. He's gray with orange eyes. He keeps flopping on its side or back and can't get up. Looks like a possible injury from a cat. He took water from me after much coaxing. Won't eat. His head needs to be propped up. He stayed in same position overnight with head & neck in awkward looking twist. He's very alert otherwise. Keeping him in a box. I recorded a video of his behaviour, which can be viewed here. I'm quite concerend that he can't be helped, as it looks like possible neurological demage. Is there anyone in Manhattan I can bring the bird to to look at? I can rehabilitate if I'm shown what to do & if the bird has a reasonable chance to survive.

Thanks in advance for your help,
Polina


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Polina,

I will cross-post this on to the New York Feral Pigeon Rescue Central forum, someone there should be able to advise you.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I haven't been able to see the video, it is still downloading...is his neck flaccid? 

This is the link to NYCPRC if you want to join.

Cynthia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well, maybe a result of head trauma, or maybe if he was caught by something it was because he was already sick. He does look in a bad state.

Does the head wound appear to be fresh, or had it already started healing?

John


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Wild Bird Fund, NYC*

http://www.wildbirdfund.com/

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I believe the WBF euthanases pigeons with neurological symptoms  but they might agree to examine and return it to rescuer.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeah...could well be a 'PPMV' Pigeon who had injured him or her self in a flying mishap.

Any shelter would euthenise that.

I am spread too thin right now, but, good close up images of the Bird's face, of the injury, and of the poops, would be good to see.

Usually kindness and supportive Care wins the Day with 'PPMV' Pigeons.

Secondary illness or injury would be managed according to details.

I have had many such Pigeons, and they are always such sweet Creatures once they calm down and get the drift one is safe and interested to help them.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Yeah...could well be a 'PPMV' Pigeon who had injured him or her self in a flying mishap.


...they are always such sweet Creatures once they calm down and get the drift one is safe and interested to help them.[/QUOTE] 

Like John's Feather, who he found on the balcony with a bad scalp wound...then he (Feather, not John) started showing neurological symptoms during his 2 weeks isolation...then he formed an attachment to John and started building him a nest  A real sweetie!


----------



## Al & Bobby (Oct 18, 2004)

pdpbison said:


> Yeah...could well be a 'PPMV' Pigeon who had injured him or her self in a flying mishap.
> 
> Any shelter would euthenise that.
> 
> ...



Not quite any shelter. Some give the care you recommend.

Isn't it true how grateful they are? Their world was turned upside down, and they're protected and comforted by somebody.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Could be, Phil. It's similar to one I took from a rescuer a couple of towns away, back in 2008, but not quite the same.

Whatever the cause, keeping him warm and confined, preferably in a not too brightly lit area, is best at present. 

You can feed him by hand with, just to get something in him, defrosted frozen peas and corn slightly warm - leave a very little water in the dish so the food retains some moisture. Have one here I've been feeding - I wrap her in a towel so just her head peeks out and I don't tie up a hand keeping her still, then I hold her head upright, gently open her beak and pop in the food one at a time, pushing it towards the back of her mouth and closing her beak for a second so she swallows it. I give 40 - 50 pieces in one sitting. In the past, I've fed them twice a day that way.

Check the birds poops - let us know how they look, as it can be a guide.

If you have a digital kitchen scale, maybe you could check the weight in grams, too. That may also give a clue to the bird's state.

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If it is concussion heat is not good as it intensifies blood circulation and increases the pressure in the brain.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I could not get the video link to ever open, so I can not see the Video.

Speaking generally though, people often naively attribute neurological damage to instances of dehydration, starvation, food poisoning or other poisoning, illness effecting co-ordination, merely sore muscles, strained or sprained limbs, or compromise from injury however so.

Anyway...good close up images of the poops...

How many poops so far, in how many hours?

Images of the Bird, and, of his injury(s).


Would be good...

Also carefully examine him visually and by feel, all over his Body, to see if any small bumps or scabs may be hiding under the Feathers.


Is his little Butt clean? Nothing in the way od old poopr or urates clining or stuck on the Featheres there?


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

My guess is poison (I saw that a lot in NYC). Try to keep the bird warm, comfortable and in a dimly lit place. Do you have a carrier you can cover with a towel? Once the bird is calmed you can offer him a little water and food.

The only other advice I can offer is to get the bird to a vet or rehabber - he's a sick little guy.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

garacari said:


> My guess is poison (I saw that a lot in NYC). Try to keep the bird warm, comfortable and in a dimly lit place. Do you have a carrier you can cover with a towel? Once the bird is calmed you can offer him a little water and food.
> 
> The only other advice I can offer is to get the bird to a vet or rehabber - he's a sick little guy.


And just with the various possibilities we've already mentioned, I'd say that means ASAP.

Garacari - though it may (hopefully) not be relevant in this case, any idea what kind of poisoning could induce the symptoms on the video? Poisoning is not something I can claim to be familiar with

John


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

John_D said:


> Garacari - though it may (hopefully) not be relevant in this case, any idea what kind of poisoning could induce the symptoms on the video? Poisoning is not something I can claim to be familiar with


Window strikes usually result in neurological reactions that usually show head weaving, stumbling, etc. When the bird is propped up there is - generally - constant slow head movement from side to side or front to back. When a bird stumbles, falls, remains propped up on the head as seen in the video, still displays wing flapping, etc. it would appear to be more like poison. Otherwise, the bird doesn't seem to have obvious injuries, bleeding or emaciated. Poison is a good guess. A strike (whether it be a window, bicycle, etc.) is my second guess.

Either way, the bird needs to get warm, de-stress and get comfortable. And yes, vet or rehab as soon as possible.


----------



## preznikov (Jun 23, 2010)

*Update*

Thanks for your advise and support. I would have preferred to take the pigeon to a rehab, but understand they're all overwhelmed with birds already. I know nothing about taking care of birds (or even have the time), but am giving this a go thanks to the support I'm getting.

I took the pigeon to a vet on E. 84th St. in Manhattan. The vet felt this is an extreme case of PMV, though an animal attack was not ruled out due to a cut-like wound on the head (which is healing already). The vet administered a dose of antibiotic, and sent me home with a week's worth to administer myself. He also showed me how to hold the bird, and how to hand feed-it, which I think I was sort of doing already, just not as gracefully. I did wrap him in a towel when I first brought him home and was giving it water through an open syringe, just to keep his wings from flapping and keeping him calmer, even if somewhat restrained.

Last night was the first time the pigeon tried to eat on his own. I spread a mixture of seeds, barley, rice, dry cat-food, and other grains from my cupboard onto a towel. While holding him he tried to peck at it, but wasn't getting anything into his beak. He's not quite able to keep his head upright without swaying it, but if I hold him so he doesn't tip over, he was able to lunge it into a jar filled with my dry mixture. It seemed easier for him to get stuff into his beak by laying his head almost upside down inside the jar on top of the mix and jerk it in a pecking motion. He'd get 1 out of maybe 7-10 'pecks'. I held him in this position for almost an hour. He'd pull his head out, then lunge it back into the open jar.

I minced some apple and hand-fed it to him. I also had fresh cooked corn, which I hand-fed him as well. Both should help with hydration. He took very little water this morning, but before leaving the house, I gave him about 3cc through a syringe, which I hope will last until I get home tonight.

I will be getting a bird hand-feeding formula today, as well as some grit, as recommended by a member on this msg board.

The pigeon is in a small cardboard box with scrunched paper towels laid out in a doughnut-like circle with a regular towel lining the edge of the open box (he kept banging his head onto open ridge). The box itself is in a large messenger-like bag with mesh top. I'll come up with something a bit more comforting over the weekend, but it was the best I could do in the meantime.

Again, thank you for your advise and support. I'll keep the updates posted for those interested in reading and post some pictures. Please keep your suggestions coming about pigeon husbandry. I could certainly use them.

Polina


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This pigeon was really lucky to fall into such kind hands...thank you so much for looking after him so well. I know that most of our New York members have experience of PMV and will be able to give you good advice, but 
*here*  is a thread about caring for a pigeon with PPMV which might also be of help to you.

Cynthia


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm so glad you found a good vet! Poor little pigeon guy - but he sounds like he is in good hands. Keep us updated on his progress. 

I hate to tell you...but you are about to become a pigeon addict.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Polina, 



If you get some regular Bird Seed...

Have him on a Towel on your Lap as you sit...if you are right handed, have him facing right.

Cup your Left hand softly over his Head, with the Seed Bowl right below his Beak...to prevent him from 'Star Gazing' or having wild misses.

Right hand steadies the Seed Bowl from spills.

A light Cloth draped over him even, so he is in a little, light, 'Towel Cave'...just covering him so his Beak is where the covering Cloth ends.

Doing this, even steadying his Head gently...he should be able to Peck and self Feed with your help.


Phil
Lv


----------

